# American Flag Fish!



## FreshwaterFish (Oct 16, 2012)

*American Flag Fish?*

Hey Guys, 

I own a 60Litre freshwater tank and have been looking into getting an American Flag Fish, at the moment I have some Male Guppies, Male Platies and neon tetras in the aquarium - is an American flag fish compatible with these tank mates? In the future i hope to also get a dwarf Gourami or two, and perhaps a ram - would these be possible with the American flag?

I have tried looking on other sites but have got mixed information - Please help 

P.S. I am relatively new to the hobby so any other tips are greatly appreciated


----------



## Kehy (Apr 19, 2011)

A 60L tank is about 15-16 gallons, that's fairly small. Out of flag fish, rams, and the D. gouramis, I would say that space-wise, the gourami would really be the only compatible one. How many of each kind of fish do you have?


----------



## FreshwaterFish (Oct 16, 2012)

Kehy said:


> A 60L tank is about 15-16 gallons, that's fairly small. Out of flag fish, rams, and the D. gouramis, I would say that space-wise, the gourami would really be the only compatible one. How many of each kind of fish do you have?


  Okay - I have 5 Guppies, 2 Platies and 5 Neon Tetras


----------



## navigator black (Jan 3, 2012)

Bad news. A tank that size is usually shallow, which means a territorial bottom fish like the flagfish might be able to harass upper water column fish that annoy it - a possible problem. It's not a deep tank.
I think you are close to max stocking right now. The tank would be small for a ram, and since rams and flagfish would compete for the same territory (both are territorial bottom fish) you would have trouble. It's academic though, since the tank is too small... sorry.


----------



## FreshwaterFish (Oct 16, 2012)

navigator black said:


> Bad news. A tank that size is usually shallow, which means a territorial bottom fish like the flagfish might be able to harass upper water column fish that annoy it - a possible problem. It's not a deep tank.
> I think you are close to max stocking right now. The tank would be small for a ram, and since rams and flagfish would compete for the same territory (both are territorial bottom fish) you would have trouble. It's academic though, since the tank is too small... sorry.


My Tank dimensions are 60x30x35 cm.
If I were to get a bigger tank with just one flag fish -would it still be territorial?


----------

